# Tren E - MENT -what's the difference?



## TEA-MAN (Aug 21, 2018)

As in the topic, ive always though thath ment its just another word for Trenbolone, but then i read that ment is: 7-alpha-methyl-nortestosterone and Tren E is: 17beta-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one - so what is the real difference between those two?


----------



## REHH (Oct 7, 2018)

Totally different compounds bra


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2018)

MENT was initially developed for androgen replacement, however it encompasses a vast number of treatment applications including testicular failure, contraception therapies, bone mass loss, BPH, prostate cancer, cachexia and muscle wasting, primary hypogonadism, ASIH, baldness, and sarcopenia.

Steroid Form

The reported plan is to release MENT in oral, injectable, implantation, and transdermal forms, but it is not yet available as a prescription drug.

Indications/Purpose

For the Indications/Purpose of MENT see the Deca-Durabolin profile. MENT, however has a much shorter half-life.

Side Effects

Again, MENT aromatizes more like a testosterone than a nandrolone. Thus, for the side effects of MENT see Testosterone Propionate.

Additional Information

MENT is a versatile anabolic that should be cycled with a testosterone like propionate, cypionate, and enanthate. MENT cutting cycles can contain any of the traditional definition compounds such as Anavar, Primobolan, Oral Turinabol, and Winstrol.

When added to mass building cycles, which should also be testosterone based, some of the compounds that stack well include Dianabol, Halotestin, Anadrol, Trenbolone, and Equipoise.





ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 8, 2018)

Trenbolone, commonly referred to as ?Tren? is one of the most powerful and effective anabolic steroids to ever exist. Tren is without question one of the most versatile anabolic steroids as it can be used for almost any purpose of performance enhancement. It?s commonly said that Testosterone is the most versatile anabolic steroid and that?s a hard point to argue against, but when it comes to the numerous performance based benefits Tren is undoubtedly king.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------

